# Another Eheim skim350 fix



## Fern (7 Mar 2014)

I have had two of these skimmers for a while, they are great!    But as others have mentioned can be a death trap   
So wanted to do something as a preventative measure.
Having rummaged around cupboards/draws/garage/shed trying to find mesh and suitable pipe, was unable to find any at hand, so came up with this.
Sorry about the quality of some pic's  hope they are clear enough

Two things we all have 





Take 'spout' off skimmer




Place the plant pot over the 'spout' and cut around




So you end up with this




Take the pot off and cut a few notches around the base of the pot




Put all parts back together


Finished and installed 




Thanks for looking!
Fern


----------



## Gary Nelson (7 Mar 2014)

That's a great idea! Thanks for sharing it


----------



## Fern (7 Mar 2014)

Thanks 

I was suprised it worked really, thought the pot cover might float off once in the water. I have been switching the skimmer on and off several times to check, and it appears to stay in place very well!


----------



## Barryg (8 Mar 2014)

Yeah I think the suction of water this draws in keeps it in check. Couldn't believe how powerful this little unit is and it cleaned the surface sparkling in no time. 
Thanks will do the mod myself to. Why did I throw that pot away .


----------



## Lindy (8 Mar 2014)

I've just put one of these in the shrimp tank and it cleared it in 5 min! Going to put it on a timer to come on a couple of times a day..


----------



## Stu Worrall (1 Sep 2015)

Id just like to pop in and say thanks for this mod.  Ive been using it on my skim for the last 6 months and never lost a fish or shrimp since then.


----------

